# comment récupérer ses mails dans "Mail"?



## acl (13 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour
Je viens d'acquérir un iMac en lieu et place d'un ancien eMac. Le transfert des fichiers s'est passé sans pb; sauf pour les courriel que l'application Mail ne veux pas afficher (en revanche les paramètres du compte ont bien été sauvegardé). J'ai essayer de placer les fichiers contenus dans la bibliothèque du eMac dans la bibliothèque de l'iMac (dans le dossier "Mail"), mais rien à faire. Où doit-on placer ces fichiers dans l'iMac?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2008)

comme tu ne precises pas OS ou  la methode  ( migration? importation via Mail ?manips geeks de fichiers?)

je te conseille  lire les anciens sujets mail sur les methodes d'imports où c'est largement évoqué


----------



## acl (13 Septembre 2008)

merci, j'ai en effet trouvé la réponse dans l'aide. Il s'agissait de bien placer les anciens fichiers dans le bon dossier "Mail" du nouveau mac (me suis un peu mélangé les crayons, mais c'est réparé)


----------

